# hintergrundmusik durchgehend auf allen sites



## kaimonchi (13. August 2003)

Hallo,
habe jetzt fast 2 Stunden lang das Forum durchsucht,und nichts gefunden,was ich suche,trotz verschiedener Suchbegriffe.
Hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen!!!!

Möchte auf meiner Webseite auf allen Seiten hintergrundmusik laufen lassen.
Wie lautet der HTML-Code dazu? Die Musik soll von der Startseite von Beginn an laufen und nicht aufhören.

Vielen Dank

eurer blutiger html-anfänger


----------



## Fabian H (13. August 2003)

Du könntest eine leere HTML-Datei machen, in der der Code für die Musik steht.
Dann machst du ein Frame set, dass den ganzen Bildschirm mit der eigentlichen Seite bedeckt, aber noch einen unsichtbaren Frame enthält, in dem die Musik läuft:

```
<frameset rows="100%,0" cols="100%" framespacing="0">
  <frame src="index.html" name="mainpage">
  <frame src="musik.html" name="musikframe">
</frameset>
```


----------



## kaimonchi (13. August 2003)

Hi,vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Aber ich brauche Sie nochmal:
Wie füge ich sie ein?Wo füge ich die Musikdatei ein?
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Daxi (13. August 2003)

Den Code und die Beschreibung gibts hier.
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/dateiweit/hintergrundmusik.htm

Es gibt zwei Varianten...HAVE FUN!


----------



## Fabian H (14. August 2003)

Erstmal zur Musik: Im Mozilla funktioniert das mit der Musik bei mir nicht so richtig.

Problem: Der embed-Tag hat im Mozilla immer ein Download-Fenster geöffnet, das auf die Musik-Datei gewiesen hat. Das ist ziemlich nervig.

Falls die Besucher deiner Seite hauptsächlich mit dem IE unterwegs sind, würde ich es so machen:
Die Datei musik.html:

```
<html>
<head>
<bgsound src="toxicity.mp3" loop="infinite">
</head>
</html>
```

Dann die index.html, bzw. die Seite die beim Aufruf deiner Seite geladen wird:

```
<frameset rows="100%,0" cols="100%" framespacing="0">
  <frame src="main.html" name="mainpage">
  <frame src="musik.html" name="musikframe">
</frameset>
```

Und die main.html, logischerweise die eigentliche Startseite deiner Homepage.


----------



## kaimonchi (14. August 2003)

Hi,vilen vielen Dank.
So ist das logisch für mich nachvollziehbar.
Hatte ja anfangs Zweifel an diesem Forum.aber du hast heute alle Zweifel weggefegt.
Danke
Kai


----------



## kaimonchi (15. August 2003)

Hi,
ich glaub ich bin zu doof für html.

Habe diese 2 html-seiten erstellt,mit den Quellverzeichnissen für die Musik und die index.html.
Wie füge ich dies jetzt alles zusammen?
Ich habe diese zwei Seiten in den Quelltext der index.html eingefügt,bei der Vorschau bleibt aber ein weiße Bildschirm und keine Musik kommt.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht.

Danke dir schon mal für deine Geduld.
gruß
Kai


----------



## kaimonchi (15. August 2003)

Hi,
ich glaub ich bin zu doof für html.

Habe diese 2 html-seiten erstellt,mit den Quellverzeichnissen für die Musik und die index.html.
Wie füge ich dies jetzt alles zusammen?
Ich habe diese zwei Seiten in den Quelltext der index.html eingefügt,bei der Vorschau bleibt aber ein weiße Bildschirm und keine Musik kommt.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht.

Danke dir schon mal für deine Geduld.
gruß
Kai

Füge mal meinen Quelltext der index.html ein.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (15. August 2003)

In die Index.html kommt nur der Code fürs Frameset,und in den Frame mit 100% kommt die richtige Seite.


----------



## kaimonchi (16. August 2003)

Hilfe es funktioniert immer noch nicht!!!

Wie funktioniert das genau mit den Frameset und der musik.html?

Hier der Anfang meiner index.html:

<html>



<bgsound src="G:\Eigene Webs\nigelnagelneu\fertige Webseite -orange\Kruder+Dorfmeister.wav" loop="infinite">
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Hauptseite</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<bgsound src="G:\Eigene Webs\nigelnagelneu\Kruder+Dorfmeister.wav" loop="infinite">

<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
Hier fängt die eigentliche index.html an

<!-- ImageReady Preload Script (index.psd) -->
<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript">*b*


----------



## MikeMayaz (23. August 2003)

man man man, wenn man zu blöd für html ist soll mans lassen
Der Body Tag kommt unter den head und nicht drüber


----------



## OliMuc (25. September 2003)

> [
> <bgsound src="G:\Eigene Webs\nigelnagelneu\fertige Webseite -orange\Kruder+Dorfmeister.wav" loop="infinite">



Versuch mal das / Zeichen statt dem \



Oli


----------



## Fey (26. September 2003)

Hallo,

aaaaalso...ich versuchs auch nochmal dir Nahe zu bringen.

Du hast *3* HTML-Dateien.

*Nummer 1:* (die index.html)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Titel deiner Seite</title>
</head>
<frameset  rows="1,*">
<frame name="musik" src="musik.html" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" noresize>
<frame name="inhalt" src="inhalt.html" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0">
<noframes>
Hier kannst du einen Text reinschreiben, der den User darauf hinweist, dass sein Browser keine Frames unterstützt.
</noframes>
</frameset>
<body></body>
</html>
```

*Nummer 2:* (die musik.html)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Titel deiner Musikseite</title>
<!-- Für den Internet-Explorer -->
<bgsound src="background.mid" loop="infinite">
</head>
<body>
<!-- Für den Netscape -->
<embed src="background.mid" autostart="true" loop="true" hidden="true" height="0" width="0">
</body>
</html>
```

*Nummer 3:* (die inhalt.html)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Titel deiner Inhaltsseite</title>
</head>
<body>
Hier kommt jetzt dein ganz normaler Inhalt rein.
</body>
</html>
```

Noch eine Bemerkung am Rande:
Wenn man eine HP machen möchte, sollte man schon beginnen, sich ein wenig mit der Thematik auseinander zu setzen. Eine sehr gute Lektüre dazu wäre SelfHTML, zu finden unter diesem Link . Der Link wurde dir in diesem Thread schonmal genannt.
Acker diese Seite einfach mal durch. Learning-by-doing ist die Devise. Du wirst hier auf dieser Seite mit Sicherheit nicht immer alles vorgekaut kriegen. Ein bißchen Eigeninitiative ist hier schon gefragt.

Achso, solltest du es jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden haben, dann können wir dir glaube ich wirklich nicht mehr helfen.

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Feyiama

P.S.: @MikeMayaz: Man sollte auch schon lesen können. <bgsound> und <body> sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.


----------



## ZaMpTi (27. September 2003)

mhm doch schon wennde es net verstanden haben solltest schreib mich im icq ida irc an #manuaL-skiLL dann help ich dir aber es ist so wies da oben gesagt worden ist 

nur so als hinweiß noch 
-> man sollte dem user selber überlassen was er höhren will ich zb hab immer winamp an und wenn dann son midi im hintergrund kommt der sich net sofort ausmachen lässt is die seite schonma untendurch  -> mach ne musikbox aba das überschreitet dann wohl doch deine kentnisse nach dem was ich hier sah

ein komplettes script(htmlseite) mit hintergrund musik kannst du auch unter 

RolfWeb.de  finden


----------

